# Deleting a RAW + JPEG simultaneously - is it possible ?



## kelvinjouhar (Feb 3, 2019)

I have recently started to shoot RAW + JPEG . I guess I am trying to get the best of both worlds - many of the  images will be  fine with just the in-camera  processing, but there may be some images that I would like to process a bit more. I am more ruthless than many with my culling, and when I used to shoot just JPEG, the workflow was simple. Now that I have 2 files for every image it’s more complicated - because I import all the files and have set my LR to treat the JPEG’s as separate files.  

Does anyone have a good workflow for getting rid of 2 files (one RAW and one JPEG) simultaneously , or do I just have to click Reject twice.... or maybe (highly likely) my workflow could be improved significantly.  Thanks for any comments or advice.


----------



## Califdan (Feb 3, 2019)

If you've imported the Jpg & RAW files as separate files, you must delete them individually.  

So, a couple of comments.

1)  It's not clear what you use the JPG's for in your "Best of both worlds" comment?  Some photographers do have a need for the JPG's but they are few and far between.  For example when you need to send proof images to clients immediately or images are being transmitted across the country as they are being shot, or you need to stick the memory card into a kiosk in a drug store and get paper prints before you can back to Lightroom.    But, for most people, who shoot RAW and have a good RAW editor like LR, the JPG's just waste space.

2) in most cases, in LR,  the RAW image looks pretty darn close to the look of JPG,  including the camera applied changes.  Maybe you need to select "As Shot" for the WB or convert to B&W if appropriate but in most cases they start out pretty close to each other.

3)  If you do have a need for the JPG's outside of LR for some valid reason you may want to consider treating Jpg+RAW pairs as a single image in LR.    Then, when you delete the image from LR it will delete both at once. 

Dan


----------



## kelvinjouhar (Feb 3, 2019)

Thank you very much Dan - having read your comments, I am going to re-think my settings. I can see that I will be probably be able to achieve my objectives by shooting RAW only and converting just some of them to JPEG.


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Feb 4, 2019)

Califdan said:


> 2) in most cases, in LR, the RAW image looks pretty darn close to the look of JPG, including the camera applied changes. Maybe you need to select "As Shot" for the WB or convert to B&W if appropriate but in most cases they start out pretty close to each other.
> 
> Dan



Totally disagree with this statement, this is wrong. Raw and camera jpg are never looking the same because they are not supposed to. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Califdan (Feb 4, 2019)

Umberto Cocca said:


> Totally disagree with this statement, this is wrong. Raw and camera jpg are never looking the same because they are not supposed to.



I disagree.   The rendering done in LR when using the Camera Profiles is designed to use data contained in the RAW file to render it to look as close to the camera rendered JPG as possible.  That is the purpose of the Camera Profiles.  

RAW files contain hundreds or thousands of times more data than the JPG - basically everything the sensor saw and not even converted to pixels.  The metadata included with RAW files includes the parameters the camera used or would have used  internally to convert create a JPG from the RAW sensor signal (e.g. WB).   The camera profiles in LR are intended to perform the same rendering in LR as the camera used when creating the JPG.  

When using the Camera Profiles I have found very little (but some) difference.   

But what you can do with a RAW file in the Develop module  is vastly superior to what you can do with a JPG so in that sense they are meant to be different.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 4, 2019)

You're both right in different ways.

Adobe Color (and Adobe Standard before it) are the defaults for raw files, and they're designed for a standardized look across multiple cameras, so they often don't look quite like the JPEG.

On the other hand, the Camera Standard and similar profiles are designed to emulate the look of the camera JPEG.

FWIW, unless you particularly like an in-camera style (for example, some of the Fuji ones are really nice on JPEGs), then I'd just do JPEGs and assign the camera profile if you prefer that look to the default Adobe Color.


----------



## kelvinjouhar (Feb 5, 2019)

Thank you very much for all replies - I think I am going to change my workflow to shoot RAW only, and take it from there.


----------



## Torsten (Feb 6, 2019)

kelvinjouhar said:


> Does anyone have a good workflow for getting rid of 2 files (one RAW and one JPEG) simultaneously , or do I just have to click Reject twice.... or maybe (highly likely) my workflow could be improved significantly.  Thanks for any comments or advice.


The plugin syncomatic could solve your problem. Ratings, Metadata and other stuff could be synced from e.g. jpgto raw´s with the same filename. It´s not perfect due to it still requires some "discipline" in your workflow but for me it´s OK. Import Raw+JPG, Filter e.g. for JPG and start culling. After culling you could remove the filter and start the plugin. All picks/reject, star ratings or e.g. keywords are synced to the corresponing raw files.


----------

